# What if Adolf Hitler had taken up residence in Neuschwanstein Castle?



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 26, 2007)

Hitler wants a new home.






He chooses the most beautiful Castle in the world....except perhaps for Snow White's Castle.............







*to be blown up by a Grand Slam!*






Thats Hitler above.


















Would we have risked it? Would we have bombed? What was worth more, preserving Neuschwanstein or destroying Hitler?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Do we dare hope that he meet the same destiny as the mad prince who built it, drown, instead?


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 26, 2007)

Would think they wanted him alive so wouldn't likely try to bomb him. whether or not they would bomb the castle, well they did flatten the monastary on mount cassino....


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hitler was worth more to the allies being alive (and leading Germany from one blunder to aanother) than being dead.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 27, 2007)

> whether or not they would bomb the castle, well they did flatten the monastary on mount cassino....



That's what I thought.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2007)

I really would have hoped that it would not have been destroyed. It is the most beautiful castle in the world (below is a pick we took flying around it last summer).


----------



## bigZ (Apr 27, 2007)

The sniper assasination plans(near the Berghoff) for Hitlers death were cancelled for reasons already outlined. So I think the castle would be spared. Very nice BTW.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 27, 2007)

It's a good thing they didn't bomb it. Like Adler said, the place is absolutely beautiful. If you ever go to Disney in Orlando, you can see a downsized (and varied) model of it. It's the model for the Castle in the Majic Kingdom. Even Walt Disney knew it was beautiful.

That being said, if Hitler had lived there, it would've been bombed out of existence. No two ways about it. The guy atracted 1,000 plane bombing raids like flys to s***.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice flying Adler.


Closest I have come to that is watching the film "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang."



Funny thing is, watching that movie gives you the impression the interior of Neuschwanstein Castle is ugly and drab.


I got mixed up. There is no Snow White Castle. Here are Disney castles. They get me mixed up!


Sleeping Beauties Castle Disneyland California





Sleeping Beauty Castle in Hong Kong





Cinderellas Castle Disney World Tokyo 





Cinderella Castle Orlando Florida.





And then there is another kind of Sleeping Beauty Castle in Paris


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't tihnk any of the Allied powers would have hesitated for a second. Just look at Dresden or Monte Cassino. If you had the choice between a dead tyrant or a destroyed castle, I doubt many would lose any sleep


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 27, 2007)

I hope to see it some day. I'm glad it's still there.

I believe given reliable intelligence, and a reasonable chance of success, the Castle would have been shattered into dust without a second thought.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 27, 2007)

How about a paratrooper drop?

The interior would have been wrecked sure and some on the outside, but at least the whole place wouldn't have been flattened. 

On second thought, landing troops on that mountain would probably be too hard. And if they landed in the plain, Hitler would have had time to escape. Plus they would have gotten slaughtered trying to climb up that mountain.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> How about a paratrooper drop?
> 
> The interior would have been wrecked sure and some on the outside, but at least the whole place wouldn't have been flattened.
> 
> On second thought, landing troops on that mountain would probably be too hard. And if they landed in the plain, Hitler would have had time to escape. Plus they would have gotten slaughtered trying to climb up that mountain.



To difficult. You have to walk up to the castle from ground level to truely appreciate it. My knees were killing me it was so steep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Nice flying Adler.
> 
> 
> Closest I have come to that is watching the film "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang."
> ...



It is, because it was never finished. King Ludwig died before it was finished. He committed suicide or was murdered (its still up in the air) at a nearby lake.

I will have to post some pics from when I toured the Castle. It is still really neat though.




Soundbreaker Welch said:


> I got mixed up. There is no Snow White Castle. Here are Disney castles. They get me mixed up!
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauties Castle Disneyland California
> ...



The difference between Neuschwanstein and all of those is that Neuschwanstein is a real castle.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats right. But the last pic can almost look real, doesn't it? 

Actually Adler, I didn't think the interior of Neushwanstein was used in the film. I thought they used a set piece or the inside of some other castle to do the indoor filming. If you have watched the film, is that really the inside of the castle? It's all grey walls inside with no decoration. Was only some of Neuschwanstein decorated before Ludwig died, like his bedroom for instance? 

One time I say a documentary about the castle and they showed some of the rooms and it was beautiful. That film is what got me interested in Neuschwanstein. Hope to visit Bavaria someday too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Some of the rooms are decorated and very elaborate with gold and paintings but only 14 of them were finished and decorated. The rest of the castle is unfinished.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

did you know there was at least 1 if not 2 means of escape from underneath the Neuschwanstein castle ? not talking about Linderhof either .........

Chris actually about 25 rooms finished but closed to public view since there is quite a bit of sexual nudity going on

several of us got a sneak and I mean sneak preview of off limits spots in the building back in 198's0. So much of the castle via towers and other blanked off walled rooms have been cosed off for years, they really need to open the whole thing up for the public ~ kids need to be chaparoned due to the adult content of several rooms. A most brilliant piece of engineering


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> did you know there was at least 1 if not 2 means of escape from underneath the Neuschwanstein castle ? not talking about Linderhof either .........
> 
> several of us got a sneak and I mean sneak preview of off limits spots in the building back in 198's0. So much of the castle via towers and other blanked off walled rooms have been cosed off for years, they really need to open the whole thing up for the public. A most brilliant piece of engineering



I have seen what you are talking about. 

Have you seen the original elevator that he had built in the 1880s when he was building the castle, that led to and underground tunnel and out of the moutain a safe ways away?


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

I saw the old plans for that as well as the old plans and old photos of the building of the Marienbrücke. man what an outstanding view I was ready to rock and roll up into the Bayerische Alps over that thing but the wife yelled at me telling me the bus was leaving while I was at the far end doing a pretty good fast pace .......... dang ! Gives me a good reason to return and also for the Bier !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

We drove down there the last time about 2 years ago. Drove straight to the Castle, toured it and then me and the wife drove to Insbruck, Austria and got a hotel and relaxed it up in the beautiful alps.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

ah yes Innsbrück fantastic spot just like Salzburg is. Chris were you able to go by the Mondsee as well as the little castle on hill on the way to Garmisch from Innsbrück ?...........it is plaed on the right hand side up the hill and it really stands out.... really enjoyed Wien for a large city, very romantic, neat underground shops. Very cool folk dressed in night dress, gowns and tux cooling down with the locals in everyday garb playing the flute, guitar and a little to-tap but I am getting off topic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> ah yes Innsbrück fantastic spot just like Salzburg is. Chris were you able to go by the Mondsee as well as the little castle on hill on the way to Garmisch from Innsbrück ?...........it is plaed on the right hand side up the hill and it really stands out....



Yeap I have been there, I think....



Erich said:


> 'really enjoyed Wien for a large city, very romantic, neat underground shops. Very cool folk dressed in night dress, gowns and tux cooling down with the locals in everyday garb playing the flute, guitar and a little to-tap but I am getting off topic



Yes Wien is great.

We allways get offtopic Erich, but we allways seem to find a way back...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I really would have hoped that it would not have been destroyed. It is the most beautiful castle in the world (below is a pick we took flying around it last summer).




For those with sensitive "ears", let's just say that I think that you're one lucky (beep).....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

That was the good thing about being a helicopter crewman stationed in Germany. The flying was lots of fun and you got to see cool stuff. That was a normal training flight and a normal day at work.


----------

